
Tulsa Remote (2018) - shadykiller
https://tulsaremote.com/
======
quietthrow
Be prepared for a lot more of these kinds of bids in the coming years. We are
all Walking talking tax banks concentrated around certain parts of United
States. States that have fewer of these tax banks want more and nothing wrong
with that. Clusters cause echo chambers. The more evenly distributed the
populous the lesser and/or smaller the echo chamber specially when the
populous works “nationally” (by virtue of being remote). Hopefully this will
result in the populous being more tolerant and accepting which in turn will
demand and drive more centrist policies.

(Personally I think that is one of the reason why US is one of the very few
countries that has citizenship by birth. It’s a sure fire way to increase the
number of tax banks in the country)

~~~
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
I think the word you're reaching for is "populace"

------
burlesona
This has come up several times before. The original submission (in 2018) had
the most comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18463553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18463553)

~~~
merricksb
Also discussed (under a different URL) 2-3 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22458342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22458342)

------
csdreamer7
What is Tulsa's broadband like? Not sure where to find the info after a glance
at the FAQs.

If anyone from this program is reading this please include local broadband
providers with those large apartment complexes and speed. If the broadband is
poor-a local gigabit fiber initiative that the local apartments are mandated
to offer would be better than bribing high income individuals to move to a
city center.

Got to hand it to Tulsa. Still better than paying some large companies
millions in tax breaks to open a warehouse w/o air conditioning.

------
MattGaiser
Anyone on here who has actually done this? Is Tulsa a competitive option for
remote workers?

~~~
quietthrow
Competitive or not culture change is a big part of the equation. There would
be a huge difference between say Bay Area and Tulsa or Florida and
Massachusetts for example. I think we will see more relocation but initially a
large percentage will within A smaller geographical area say Bay Area to
Sacramento for eg. Some change but it’s not entirely a new “country”

------
tibbydudeza
The stock photo of a nice blended family in a park had me laughing.

